# Big, beautiful and cute Tarantula:D



## orionmystery (Mar 10, 2013)

Big, beautiful and cute Tarantula. Coremiocnemis hoggi(?). Pahang, Malaysia. 




IMG_9211 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_9189 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_9223 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_9237 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr

This one was taken with my P&S



R0021671 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Nervine (Mar 12, 2013)

Really like number 4. Reminds me of something else just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 12, 2013)

Nervine said:


> Really like number 4. Reminds me of something else just can't put my finger on it.



:shock: You can put your finger on it. If you're brave.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Must have missed this one! Kurt.. Awesome shots of a lovely arachnid! Gorgeous, and looks good sized also!


----------



## Mully (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice as always .... still looking for the cute part.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Mully said:


> Nice as always .... still looking for the cute part.



Ah, Come on! Look at that kissable face!  :greenpbl:


----------



## CoBilly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure about cute but it is a great photo of an interesting subject


----------



## TimLindstedt (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome shots! #4 is my favorite!  Also I have a phobia for spiders so I did not look very long! xD


----------

